# Repainting Traeger smoker



## rustybeast

I've had this Lil' Tex Traeger since back when they were called the Colt .45.  I did some rust removal and repainting once, but this time the whole smoker was due. 

I removed the rust using a rust remover and primer I found at the local hardware shop.  It contained phosphoric acid.  It certainly did take the rust off!  I had the official Traeger black spray paint.  The final product did have a few drops of paint on it (paint was nearly as old as the BBQ) but overall it looks much better. 

 I remembered to take before and after pictures this time! Here's before.  During and after to come. :)













bbqbefore1.JPG



__ rustybeast
__ Sep 17, 2014


















bbqbefore2.JPG



__ rustybeast
__ Sep 17, 2014


----------



## oldschoolbbq

A Facelift 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Always a loving thing to do to your "Q-Girl" . Let's see how many agree with me . . .

After a good drying ( in a garage out of the elements) , cure it by coating the entire outside with a spraying of some oil (canned will do , the "P" product ) and cure as you did in the beginning of her life with you. Do this to the inside also , if you

cleaned the inside . . .

Have fun and as always . . .


----------



## gary s

Did a complete re-finish on mine several weeks ago

Gary


----------



## rustybeast

Here she is!













bbqafter.JPG



__ rustybeast
__ Sep 20, 2014






So spraying the "P" all over the outside won't make it sticky?  Do I spray just on the parts that get hot?


----------



## TenaciousM

I just got my first Traeger (Silverton 810).  Should I follow this oil coating recommendation?   The first unit I had had paint bubbled and peeled off on the lid.  Will the oil process help with this?  What the the "P" product you recommend? 

"cure it by coating the entire outside with a spraying of some oil (canned will do , the "P" product ) and cure as you did in the beginning of her life with you. Do this to the inside also"


----------

